# Rookie Owner/Experienced Driver



## Sinista365 (Nov 15, 2014)

So this is my 1st season on my own. Ive been pushing white since I was 18. I have 6 years experience in the art of snow removal. Im having a hard time determining a fair price seasonal contract bid. its a 1.5 acre lot sidewalks/salt Im from Milwaukee WI, 2'in trigger. also one entrance is connected with the mal entrance.. idk if that changes $$

http://findlotsize.com/?place=7575+w+edgerton+ave+greenfield+wi&submit=Go&r=e

ford 150 6ft curtis


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It's snowing out now, and you don't have a contract with them yet? Isn't your truck wider than your plow?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

6'? If thats correct I"d say you'd look like a fool IMO out there doing a commercial lot.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

My house is almost famous! Only got part of my street on the left there.

If you want it go super super super cheap, and then knock a couple bucks off.


----------



## Sinista365 (Nov 15, 2014)

sorry I mean 7ft 8inch curtis plow


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't realize anyone made a plow 7' 8".


----------



## Sinista365 (Nov 15, 2014)

jimbo64;1870564 said:


> I didn't realize anyone made a plow 7' 8".


7ft plow. Lol don't patronize me.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You went from a 6' to a 7'-8" to a 7'.


----------



## Sinista365 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a 7ft 6inch curtis plow but I measured it and it was 7ft 8inch, but I just want to know how much I should charge for a 1.5 acre lot and sidewalk


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How wide and long is the sidewalk.

any salt?
where do you get to stack the snow?
when do they want you to remove the snow, when the lot fills up with snow and their loosing parking spots?
were are you going to put it, when you do haul it away?

how are you going to remove it from site?

if your just going to drive around the restaurant a few times and call it good.
just do it in trade for hamburgers...

soo much more to know before you bid.


ps 
on a serious note how much does it cost you to run your truck an HR plowing snow?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What I charge or mark o. Or grandview will all be different.

What are your costs of doing business for a hr?

Untill you know that # we have no idea what you need to charge to make money

We also need to know the scope of work your going to perform
From plowing to salting to hauling snow away

And how your going to perform said work,
Salter or feeding the chickens.
Shovel or snowblower

A loader and dump to haul it away, and to wear at what cost to you for this service or do you up charge the customer when it happens. You will still need to know the cost beforehand .
How much snow does the site get on avg.

How are you going to deal with packed snow from all of the cars packing it down?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sinista365;1869895 said:


> So this is my 1st season on my own. Ive been pushing white since I was 18. I have 6 years experience in the art of snow removal. Im having a hard time determining a fair price seasonal contract bid. its a 1.5 acre lot sidewalks/salt Im from Milwaukee WI, 2'in trigger. also one entrance is connected with the mal entrance.. idk if that changes $$
> 
> http://findlotsize.com/?place=7575+w+edgerton+ave+greenfield+wi&submit=Go&r=e
> 
> ford 150 6ft curtis





Sinista365;1870654 said:


> It's a 7ft 6inch curtis plow but I measured it and it was 7ft 8inch, but I just want to know how much I should charge for a 1.5 acre lot and sidewalk


If it's Red Robin it's not a 1.5 parking lot, you need to subtract size of the building.

In your 1st post you were asking for help, members ask valid questions others honed in on your plow size. Now you just want to know how much to charge. 
The sooner you understand how to bid and what to look for the better off you're going to be. Questions have been asked to better understand what the scope of the work is and what's expected from the customer perspective. Depending on what the scope of service is the cost will vary quite a bit. I'd suggest you answer question's, listen, learn and not just go for a quick answer.


----------



## duramaxmeyer (Nov 11, 2009)

big lot to do with that small of a truck... no???


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Rule #1: KNOW YOUR COSTS!!!
Rule #2: KNOW YOUR LIMITS, (1acre lot with 1/2 ton is your limit I'd say)
Rule #3: KNOW YOUR CUSTOMERS EXPECTAIONS(ei:scope of work)
Rule #4: KNOW YOUR WEATHER(average for year, average for storms)
Rule #5: HAVE A BACK UP PLAN! 
there are more but those rules are a start for you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Let if the O.P comes back today, are these type of places open twenty four hours? Gas stations, 24 hour restaurants anything where you have to wait around for some one to get out of the way, I would be reluctant to bid seasonal fixed price.
Six years experience in the art of snow removal should equal six years in the art of business of snow removal.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I know that place...I think you are going to be in over your head...get a bunch of driveways and move up from there more equipment, friends with the equipment that want to work etc


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

JAJA;1873496 said:


> I know that place...I think you are going to be in over your head...get a bunch of driveways and move up from there more equipment, friends with the equipment that want to work etc


^^Exactly what he said


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Just a little hint Check bylaw for piling snow on lot corners suronded by high flow trafic streets You may have only 48 hrs to remove ...... Looking at your view You Will need to haul it out ... That alone if not considered and checked with thé city could kill You $$ wise


----------

